
Silicon Valley Is Coming for Your Lunch - mojoe
https://theringer.com/silicon-valley-is-coming-for-your-lunch-d08a2650e5d6
======
mojoe
My first thought was that it's incredible that these startups exist, when the
majority of the US population isn't even willing to eat more vegetables. Then
I was curious about how many vegetables Americans eat, and I discovered that
there isn't much useful data on the subject. This CDC report says that US
adults eat (on average) vegetables 1.6 times per day:
[http://www.cdc.gov/nutrition/downloads/state-indicator-
repor...](http://www.cdc.gov/nutrition/downloads/state-indicator-report-
fruits-vegetables-2013.pdf). Not a very useful metric.

